# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Agricultura >  Integrate, nuevo producto

## pablovelasco

Me ha hablado el propio Mondéjar, de Mondéjar agroquímicos que es quien me asesora para mi producción, que van a introducir un nuevo producto al mercado que optimiza el uso del agua de forma espectacular. Lo que me dijo que hacía el producto era que el agua no escurriera hacia el subsuelo, ahorrando una gran cantidad del agua al cultivo.
En cultivos de hortalizas el ahorro ha supuesto más de la mitad de la cantidad total de agua. Es probablemente un producto revolucionario, con el que me ha asegurado, se podrán sacar adelante cultivos con un gasto menor de agua.

http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/espe..._16_17608.html



_La distribuidora murciana Agroquímicos Mondéjar ha presentado un novedoso surfactante de suelos. Esta fórmula facilita la restauración del suelo y de otros sustratos y permite que el agua penetre en suelos especialmente compactos y se distribuya de manera horizontal y no vertical, permitiendo que las raíces dispongan de mayor hidratación durante mayor tiempo. La tecnología que aplica el Integrate nombre del producto, propiedad de la firma canadiense Engage Agro permite la maximización del agua en suelo para los cultivos frutales y hortícolas, según los test que se presentaron el jueves pasado en el Balneario de Archena.

Desplazamiento horizontal

El Integrate duplica la superficie humedecida tras el riego, ya que su tecnología le permite un desplazamiento horizontal del agua y no vertical, que es lo normal en los sistemas de riego por goteo convencional. «La tecnología que aplica el Integrate está pensada para suelos con escasos nutrientes y cansados como los que se dan en algunos cultivos de la Región de Murcia», comenta Mark Hornet, director de Desarrollo de Engage Agro, que estuvo como ponente principal en la presentación de los resultados.

La empresa Agroquímicos Mondéjar y el distribuidor de este producto nacional, Agroliner, informaron sobre los dos test realizados en una finca de melocotones de Archena y en otra finca de melones en Almería.

En el ensayo de melones bajo invernadero en Almería se produjo un ahorro de agua del 65% con respecto al mismo cultivo de la campaña anterior. Pero lo más llamativo es que «el productor tuvo que estar nueve días sin regar por un exceso de hidratación y la planta no se vio afectada», señaló Horner.

Ensayo en Archena

En el test realizado con frutales en Archena, el productor cambió de estrategia y en vez de reducir el consumo de agua llevó a cabo un programa permanente de aplicación de agua para conseguir el objetivo de aumentar el calibre del melocotón del tradicional B, que se da en la Región de Murcia en variedades extratempranas, al calibre A, inusual en esta zona en el inicio de campaña.

El Integrate es un producto que se aplica en riego a dosis de 0,6 litros por hectárea y en el plazo de quince días se ven los resultados de las manchas de humedad en sentido lateral, debido a la propagación horizontal de la tecnología Integrate sobre el agua.
_

----------


## NoRegistrado

Pues nada,  a ver si lo optimizan y así dejáis tranquilo el Tajo.

Saludos.Miguel

----------


## pablovelasco

Es muy interesante, quizá se pueda ahorrar agua y tener que trasvasar menos, si. Además el producto es muy barato.
Creo que es el futuro, tenga en cuenta que si se puede ahorrar el 65% del agua total en una plantación, quizá si que se pueda pagar el agua desalada y tener rentabilidad.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Es muy interesante, quizá se pueda ahorrar agua y tener que trasvasar menos, si. Además el producto es muy barato.
> Creo que es el futuro, tenga en cuenta que si se puede ahorrar el 65% del agua total en una plantación, quizá si que se pueda pagar el agua desalada y tener rentabilidad.


 Si no puedes pagar el agua desalada, es que tu plantación es deficitaria a todas luces. Y te comerá la competencia. Tienes que vender a precio y no por calidad.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## pablovelasco

Vamos a ver, depende al precio que se suministre el agua desalada. A costes cercanos al euro, ninguna plantación es rentable, y menos de árboles. Otra cosa es en algunas zonas que tienen el agua desalada a 0,36e, pero subvencionada. Es interesante el producto este porque de poder pagar el agua a 0,2 a poder pagarla a 0,5 teniendo la misma rentabilidad hay mucha diferencia.
No se a que precio se puede suministrar agua desalada contando el bombeo hasta las zonas cultivables y el coste de la infraestructura necesaria, pero es un avance.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Vamos a ver, depende al precio que se suministre el agua desalada. A costes cercanos al euro, ninguna plantación es rentable, y menos de árboles. Otra cosa es en algunas zonas que tienen el agua desalada a 0,36e, pero subvencionada. Es interesante el producto este porque de poder pagar el agua a 0,2 a poder pagarla a 0,5 teniendo la misma rentabilidad hay mucha diferencia.
> No se a que precio se puede suministrar agua desalada contando el bombeo hasta las zonas cultivables y el coste de la infraestructura necesaria, pero es un avance.


 Vuelves con el RACARACA del euro m3. Tienes metido en le cerebro ese dogma del scrats.
Mira, si alguien te va a cobrar el euro por m3, será porque como en el caso del agua del trasvase,* el SCRATS te triplicará el precio* para financiarse o para lo que sea.
Se algún lado tienen que salir los sueldos y los gastos de Claver y todo su séquito para ir cada dos por tres a Madrid a extorsionar a la ministra y para controlar a la CHS y a los periodistas seguidistas como Manuel Buitrago.

Te insisto en que si no puedes pagar los 0,30-0,40/m3 puedes irte a buscar trabajo en otro sitio. España no puede soportar subvencionar cultivos en desiertos.
Por cierto, han encontrado agua en Ganimedes, Claver ya está haciendo gestiones para hacer un trasvase Ganimedes-Segura:

 Fuente FB Tajo:VIVO

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## termopar

No existen pócimas mágicas ni agua barata, solo lerdos que la regalen y espabilados que se aprovechen

----------

NoRegistrado (19-mar-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

*Te insisto en que si no puedes pagar los 0,30-0,40/m3*

Con los nuevos avances, se podrá pagar esa cantidad. Otra cosa es a 0,7-0,8 e m3. Y sin esos avances, si me pueden suministrar agua ilimitada a ese precio es interesante. Actualmente pago 0.25e así que no hay mucha diferencia.
El problema es que creo que el agua desalada no la dan a ese precio. Aunque sea más cara y peor, por lo menos no tenemos que pelear con los que quieren que el rio lleve agua.
Ah! y el SCRATS no triplica la factura de nada, si recuerdas la factura que puse, lo que encarecía la factura no eran los gastos de administración, sino el agua de pozos y EDAR, para poder completar la dotación de la zona, ya que el trasvase no daba más.


_En concreto, el precio del metro cúbico del agua desalada destinada a usos agrícolas se sitúa en el entorno de los 1,1 euros, cinco veces más de lo que abonan los regantes alicantinos por emplear los caudales del trasvase Tajo-Segura_

http://www.abc.es/local-comunidad-va...410030953.html

A cifras cercanas a ese precio desde luego ni con este producto se podría cultivar... A no ser que plantáramos marihuana o cocaína. Ud. dice que está sobre los 30cts... No se a quien creer.

http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/comu...da/549162.html

En Níjar, Almería, se paga el agua desalada a 0,53e/m3, de la desaladora de carboneras, no se si subvencionada o bonificada de algún modo, y cerca de la planta desaladora, sin mucho gasto de bombeo. Quizá para el campo de Cartagena, y zonas colindantes se pueda ver, desde Torrevieja, pero el coste de bombear agua más arriba podría encarecerse mucho. Quizá una mezcla de las dos aguas podría reducir la demanda del Tajo, y es posible que sea viable, pero de momento otra solución no parece fácil.

----------


## pablovelasco

*No existen pócimas mágicas ni agua barata, solo lerdos que la regalen y espabilados que se aprovechen*

Habría que preguntarse para qué quieren el agua los lerdos... Es que entre tener un río bonito o como dice alguno, vivo, y producir riqueza me quedo con lo segundo, pero es cuestión de puntos de vista, supongo.
No, lo mejor seguramente es abandonar cualquier actividad agrícola y cualquier sistema de irrigación y vivir de la recolección... Y si tenemos que haber menos personas, pues bueno, por lo menos vivimos en armonía con el medio ambiente.
Por otra parte, por allí también hay gente que usa el agua en cultivos... Son de los lerdos o de los espabilados???

----------


## NoRegistrado

> *Te insisto en que si no puedes pagar los 0,30-0,40/m3*
> 
> Con los nuevos avances, se podrá pagar esa cantidad. Otra cosa es a 0,7-0,8 e m3. Y sin esos avances, si me pueden suministrar agua ilimitada a ese precio es interesante. Actualmente pago 0.25e así que no hay mucha diferencia.
> El problema es que creo que el agua desalada no la dan a ese precio. Aunque sea más cara y peor, por lo menos no tenemos que pelear con los que quieren que el rio lleve agua.


 Si no puedes pagar el coste del agua, tu cultivo no es rentable, te pongas como te pongas. Es más, tu cultivo no es importante ni siquiera para Murcia, salvo como fuerza electoral para apoyar corruptos.



> Ah! y el SCRATS no triplica la factura de nada, si recuerdas la factura que puse, lo que encarecía la factura no eran los gastos de administración, sino el agua de pozos y EDAR, para poder completar la dotación de la zona, ya que el trasvase no daba más.


En la factura que ponías, había una gran parte que correspondía a gastos de administración, que quedaste en consultar, y luego te has hecho el sueco. EN ella quedaba claro que el agua del trasvase está subvencionada por debajo del coste de las otras, y que el SCRATS te cobraba más. Recuerda, hay que pagarles los viajes a Madrid para chantajear a la ministra y vivir como marqueses a vuestra costa y a la de todos los españoles.





> _En concreto, el precio del metro cúbico del agua desalada destinada a usos agrícolas se sitúa en el entorno de los 1,1 euros, cinco veces más de lo que abonan los regantes alicantinos por emplear los caudales del trasvase Tajo-Segura_
> 
> http://www.abc.es/local-comunidad-va...410030953.html


El ABC en general y en éstos temas en particular no vale ni como papel higiénico.




> A cifras cercanas a ese precio desde luego ni con este producto se podría cultivar... A no ser que plantáramos marihuana o cocaína. Ud. dice que está sobre los 30cts... No se a quien creer.


 Esa cifra era la que tenía firmada con las comunidades de regantes Cristina Narbona, 0,30 cts./m3. Consulta su twitter, ninguno de los chulos y prepotentes del SCRATS que participaron en la conversación pudieron rebatirlo, haciendo un ridículo espantoso.




> http://www.laopiniondemurcia.es/comu...da/549162.html


Otra basura para borregos que no ha dicho una verdad en su vida.




> En Níjar, Almería, se paga el agua desalada a 0,53e/m3, de la desaladora de carboneras, no se si subvencionada o bonificada de algún modo, y cerca de la planta desaladora, sin mucho gasto de bombeo. Quizá para el campo de Cartagena, y zonas colindantes se pueda ver, desde Torrevieja, pero el coste de bombear agua más arriba podría encarecerse mucho. Quizá una mezcla de las dos aguas podría reducir la demanda del Tajo, y es posible que sea viable, pero de momento otra solución no parece fácil.


Pagan ese precio y funcionan muy bien, a su rollo y sin chantajear a nadie ni diciendo cada dos por tres que son lo mejor del mundo mundial.
Aquí tienes otras propuestas bombardeadas por el SCRATS, con precios firmados en 0,36 euros/m3 puesto en parcela de agua de desaladora: http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/51915
 Así que diles a los canallas que te aseguran que el precio del agua desalada está alrededor de 1 euros/m3 que engañen a otros. Aunque, la verdad es que les defiendes tanto y les justificas tan fervientemente, que creo que eres uno de los que se dedica a intoxicar a los agricultores y a tenerlos aborregados.

Me hace gracia que hables de los gastos de bombeo, cuando el trasvase del Tajo con un bombeo brutal os sale a 0,09 más las mordidas del SCRATS. Prueba clara de la tremenda subvención pública con la que os llevan el agua.

En fin Pablo, que cada vez que hablas, sube el pan.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Varanya (22-abr-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> *No existen pócimas mágicas ni agua barata, solo lerdos que la regalen y espabilados que se aprovechen*
> 
> Habría que preguntarse para qué quieren el agua los lerdos... Es que entre tener un río bonito o como dice alguno, vivo, y producir riqueza me quedo con lo segundo, pero es cuestión de puntos de vista, supongo.
> No, lo mejor seguramente es abandonar cualquier actividad agrícola y cualquier sistema de irrigación y vivir de la recolección... Y si tenemos que haber menos personas, pues bueno, por lo menos vivimos en armonía con el medio ambiente.
> Por otra parte, por allí también hay gente que usa el agua en cultivos... Son de los lerdos o de los espabilados???


 Ninguna lechuga vale tener un río tan importante como el Tajo muerto.

Te ríes de los que hablamos de ríos vivos, y quizás en tu círculo de regantes de boina haga gracia. En realidad. estás haciendo un ridículo atroz. Pero allá tú.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## pablovelasco

Podemos entrar en la guerra de cifras si quieres y en el tema de subvención o bonificación, y el coste real del agua del trasvase, pero en otro post, en este quería hablar de un producto que permite optimizar el agua que gasta una plantación, y que hay ahorro de hasta el 65% en el consumo de agua en hortalizas, y aumento de calibres en fruta extratemprana (Que es la única que vale dinero, por si no lo sabes), y ahorro también de agua en frutales, si no usabas el producto para aumentar calibre.
Está de prueba en cítricos, que es lo que más agua gasta, pero teniendo en cuenta los resultados anteriores, es alentador.

----------


## termopar

> *No existen pócimas mágicas ni agua barata, solo lerdos que la regalen y espabilados que se aprovechen*
> 
> Habría que preguntarse para qué quieren el agua los lerdos... Es que entre tener un río bonito o como dice alguno, vivo, y producir riqueza me quedo con lo segundo, pero es cuestión de puntos de vista, supongo.
> No, lo mejor seguramente es abandonar cualquier actividad agrícola y cualquier sistema de irrigación y vivir de la recolección... Y si tenemos que haber menos personas, pues bueno, por lo menos vivimos en armonía con el medio ambiente.
> Por otra parte, por allí también hay gente que usa el agua en cultivos... Son de los lerdos o de los espabilados???


Me hace gracia el concepto que le asigna a riqueza. Usted destroza la naturaleza, le regalan el agua, y lo agradece llenándose el bolsillo....y me imagino que con su argumentario dudo de que lo reparta y pague impuestos dignamente,.....porque lo importante es crear riqueza para su bolsillo

----------

NoRegistrado (19-mar-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Podemos entrar en la guerra de cifras si quieres y en el tema de subvención o bonificación, y el coste real del agua del trasvase, pero en otro post, en este quería hablar de un producto que permite optimizar el agua que gasta una plantación, y que hay ahorro de hasta el 65% en el consumo de agua en hortalizas, y aumento de calibres en fruta extratemprana (Que es la única que vale dinero, por si no lo sabes), y ahorro también de agua en frutales, si no usabas el producto para aumentar calibre.
> Está de prueba en cítricos, que es lo que más agua gasta, pero teniendo en cuenta los resultados anteriores, es alentador.


Te recuerdo que eres tú el que ha comenzado a hablar de precios del agua. Pero es igual, yo puedo hablar en cualquier hilo.
 Por otro lado, la fruta extratemprana, será la más valiosa en tu terreno que vais a precio. Pero en realidad la fruta más valiosa es la de CALIDAD, y esa no la conoces.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## No Registrado NDYA

> Habría que preguntarse para qué quieren el agua los lerdos... Es que entre tener un río bonito o como dice alguno, vivo, y producir riqueza me quedo con lo segundo, pero es cuestión de puntos de vista, supongo.
> No, lo mejor seguramente es abandonar cualquier actividad agrícola y cualquier sistema de irrigación y vivir de la recolección... Y si tenemos que haber menos personas, pues bueno, por lo menos vivimos en armonía con el medio ambiente.
> Por otra parte, por allí también hay gente que usa el agua en cultivos... Son de los lerdos o de los espabilados???



Como puedes observar no cuela tu discurso, tú creas riqueza para ti (que no para los demás) y nos dejas sin río (ni bonito, ni feo), los beneficios para ti, los perjuicios para nosotros. Te ríes de nosotros con lo de vivir de la recolección y demás pero tu egoismo y el de los tuyos es bien claro para muchos de los de aquí.

----------


## pablovelasco

Pero vamos a ver, si se crean puestos de trabajo y movilidad económica en Pontevedra, también resulta beneficiada Murcia, tan difícil es de entender? La generación de riqueza es un bien a todo el país, y en este caso, es a cambio de que el río lleve menos agua. Pues yo lo veo interesante, ahora bien, es mi opinión, habrá gente que prefieran tener el río a tope de agua, y que hayan inundaciones periódicas (Río vivo), pero desde luego yo me quedo con la primera opción.
Y es una opinión tan respetable como cualquier otra.

----------


## termopar

> Pero vamos a ver, si se crean puestos de trabajo y movilidad económica en Pontevedra, también resulta beneficiada Murcia, tan difícil es de entender? La generación de riqueza es un bien a todo el país, y en este caso, es a cambio de que el río lleve menos agua. Pues yo lo veo interesante, ahora bien, es mi opinión, habrá gente que prefieran tener el río a tope de agua, y que hayan inundaciones periódicas (Río vivo), pero desde luego yo me quedo con la primera opción.
> Y es una opinión tan respetable como cualquier otra.


Si claro, el mismo concepto que deben tener ciertos políticos. El País está creciendo porque tengo las alforjas llenas y me llega pasta por doquier.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Pero vamos a ver, si se crean puestos de trabajo y movilidad económica en Pontevedra, también resulta beneficiada Murcia, tan difícil es de entender? La generación de riqueza es un bien a todo el país, y en este caso, es a cambio de que el río lleve menos agua. Pues yo lo veo interesante, ahora bien, es mi opinión, habrá gente que prefieran tener el río a tope de agua, y que hayan inundaciones periódicas (Río vivo), pero desde luego yo me quedo con la primera opción.
> Y es una opinión tan respetable como cualquier otra.


Ya, pero que el trasvase genera riqueza toda España es una premisa FALSA.
El trasvase genera pérdidas al estado directamente:



Tú te piensas que hablas para murcianos, que se lo tragan todo.

Por cierto, ya me gustaría ver qué dirías si mañana el agua del trasvase se llevara a Pontevedra y te quedaras sin ella.

Si, RIO VIVO, por más que te fastidie lo seguimos diciendo. Si no lo entiendes es tu problema.

Por cierto, tú, cuando intentas ridiculizar el término Río Vivo, te debes pensar que hablas en Murcia, en donde son mayoría los expertos en matar ríos y considerarlos tuberías. Pero ignoras dos cosas:
1- Que hablas par toda España, en donde la mayoría si sabe y aprecia lo que es un río vivo.
2- Que mostrándote así haces un ridículo espantoso.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (22-abr-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Volviendo al tema del hilo ¿Que es exactamente el producto?¿Que características tiene?¿Hay alguna página donde trate tecnicamente?

----------


## No Registrado NDYA

> Pero vamos a ver, si se crean puestos de trabajo y movilidad económica en Pontevedra, también resulta beneficiada Murcia, tan difícil es de entender? La generación de riqueza es un bien a todo el país, y en este caso, es a cambio de que el río lleve menos agua. Pues yo lo veo interesante, ahora bien, es mi opinión, habrá gente que prefieran tener el río a tope de agua, y que hayan inundaciones periódicas (Río vivo), pero desde luego yo me quedo con la primera opción.
> Y es una opinión tan respetable como cualquier otra.



Claro, a ti lo que te importa es la movilidad económica de Pontevedra... claro claro, lo que tú no entiendes es que tus intereses no son los nuestros, tú riqueza es a costa de nosotros, no hay manera de que lo entiendas ¿eh?. 

Tu opinión es que te quieres enriquecerte con el agua del Tajo y dejar el río como está, seco, pero no intentes que tu egoismo es algo altruista por los demás porque es ridículo.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Volviendo al tema del hilo ¿Que es exactamente el producto?¿Que características tiene?¿Hay alguna página donde trate tecnicamente?


Este ya se conocía hace 3-4 años
 Ya existen hace años productos similares. es un surfactante basado en polímeros. Lo que hace es, en parte impermeabilizar la zona baja de la tierra y que el agua quede taponada y así se extienda hacia los laterales.
 En principio ahorra agua. Pero por contra tiene algunos problemas, ya que fomenta la aparición de hongos en las raíces, lo cual hace que necesite más química y al añadir polímeros al suelo, en parte lo contamina.
http://agroimed.es/onewebmedia/prese...0INTEGRATE.pdf
En España, mis clientes lo conocen ya hace mucho, y la mayoría no lo utilizan por esas causas, sobre todo en cultivos ecológicos. Pero éstos, ya se sabe, les da igual.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

Jonasino (20-mar-2015),Varanya (22-abr-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Me gustaría ver el precio de las verduras si todas fueran ecológicas... No hay que despreciar la agricultura intensiva que proporciona productos a mucho menor costo. Y hay gente que no se puede permitir comprar productos ecológicos, que cuestan varias veces más, tiene que haber de todo.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Me gustaría ver el precio de las verduras si todas fueran ecológicas... No hay que despreciar la agricultura intensiva que proporciona productos a mucho menor costo. Y hay gente que no se puede permitir comprar productos ecológicos, que cuestan varias veces más, tiene que haber de todo.


Bueno, eso es lo que tú opinas.
La fruta y verdura de cultivos ecológicos está cada vez más demandada. Vamos, sólo hay que probar un melón o cualquier producto ecológico frente a uno intensivo. LA diferencia es como comerse una loncha de jamón ibérico 5 J ó una suela de zapato.
Y sin ser estrictamente ecológico, la agricultura tradicional produce mucha más calidad que la intensiva.
Para mí particularmente, comprar productos de intensiva es carísimo, porque es tirar el dinero.

Además, utilizar productos como ese, repercute en cierta contaminación del suelo, además de que ya produce de por sí la agricultura intensiva bastante contaminación.

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (22-abr-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

*Además, utilizar productos como ese, repercute en cierta contaminación del suelo*

Contaminación mínima, me han asegurado que apenas imperceptible. Y en cuanto a los hongos en las raices y tal, llevando cuidado de no hidratarlas en exceso se maneja bastante bien el problema, y si no, se le puede aportar algún fungicida preventivo de vez en cuando.
Los beneficios en cuanto ahorro de agua, creo que suplen con creces esos problemas. Obviamente sería mejor disponer de mucha agua de buena calidad y barata, pero eso en mi zona no hay, así que es un gran avance poder sacar cosechas buenas, en condiciones hídricas deficientes.

*la agricultura tradicional produce mucha más calidad que la intensiva.*

Claro, pero es mucho más caro. Es como comparar un 5 J con el jamón del mercadona... Pero es que hay gente que no se puede permitir un 5 J y gracias al mercadona, puede comer jamón gente que no tiene tantos recursos, aunque obviamente un 5 J es mejor.
Ahora imagínese ud. que todos los productos fueran ecológicos o de agricultura extensiva... Se imagina el precio de la cesta de la compra???
Y no olvidemos que los productos de agricultura intensiva tienen los mismos nutrientes y propiedades que los de la agricultura ecológica.

----------


## quien es quien

> Y no olvidemos que los productos de agricultura intensiva tienen los mismos nutrientes y propiedades que los de la agricultura ecológica.


¿Queeeeeee?

¿En serio te crees eso?


juas juas juas juas juas!


No me hagas reír.

Y la diferencia de sabor ¿De dónde sale? ¿Es que para ti el sabor es un ente metafísico?

Claro, que para ti es lo mismo una lechuga transparente y flácida, sin los compuestos orgánicos que le dan sabor, pero a tope de fitosanitarios que una lechuga verdita y con las hojas duras y tiesas, bien cargada de minerales y vitaminas y sin fitosanitarios.

Si, definitivamente son lo mismo.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> *Además, utilizar productos como ese, repercute en cierta contaminación del suelo*
> 
> Contaminación mínima, me han asegurado que apenas imperceptible. Y en cuanto a los hongos en las raices y tal, llevando cuidado de no hidratarlas en exceso se maneja bastante bien el problema, y si no, se le puede aportar algún fungicida preventivo de vez en cuando.
> Los beneficios en cuanto ahorro de agua, creo que suplen con creces esos problemas. Obviamente sería mejor disponer de mucha agua de buena calidad y barata, pero eso en mi zona no hay, así que es un gran avance poder sacar cosechas buenas, en condiciones hídricas deficientes.
> 
> *la agricultura tradicional produce mucha más calidad que la intensiva.*
> 
> Claro, pero es mucho más caro. Es como comparar un 5 J con el jamón del mercadona... Pero es que hay gente que no se puede permitir un 5 J y gracias al mercadona, puede comer jamón gente que no tiene tantos recursos, aunque obviamente un 5 J es mejor.
> Ahora imagínese ud. que todos los productos fueran ecológicos o de agricultura extensiva... Se imagina el precio de la cesta de la compra???
> Y no olvidemos que los productos de agricultura intensiva tienen los mismos nutrientes y propiedades que los de la agricultura ecológica.


No es tan imperceptible. El polímero se queda en el terreno y es acumulativo. Ellos por vender, lo que sea.
Por otra parte, el tener que añadir fungicida también aporta, dependiendo del tipo, métales como el cobre en diversas formas u otros productos que también son contaminantes, sobre todo en agricultura intensiva debido a su característica principal.

El hablar de un jamón 5J es un ejemplo para ver la diferencia, evidentemente no está a alcance de todos. Pero, por ejemplo hay jamones seranos con D.O. Teruel que son maravillosos, frente a los recebos polacos o chinos que inundan los Mercadonas y Lidl en sus ofertas y que no hay quien se los coma. Esos jamones de buna apariencia, baratos y malos como el pescuezo son el equivalente a vuestras frutas y verduras. Muy bonitas en apariencia, pero no valen para nada.
Venta por la vista, por dentro...nada, ni sabor ni nada.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (22-abr-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

> "una lechuga verdita y con las hojas duras y tiesas, bien cargada de minerales y vitaminas y sin fitosanitarios".
> 
> Si, definitivamente son lo mismo.


Con la hora que es se me está haciendo la boca agua...

----------


## NoRegistrado

Nosotros nos estamos preparando una ensalada de canónigos ecológicos de La Vera, con nuez troceada de León y tiras finas de jamón de Teruel que he comentado, con aceite de oliva de Sierra Morena que me traje de la finca del magnate que trabajé el mes pasado y un poco de vinagre con ajo y romero que preparo, que tira de espaldas.

Antes de localizar los canónigos ecológicos por esa zona, solía coger berros de las regueras, que es más o menos igual.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

> Nosotros nos estamos preparando una ensalada de canónigos ecológicos de La Vera, con nuez troceada de León y tiras finas de jamón de Teruel que he comentado, con aceite de oliva de Sierra Morena que me traje de la finca del magnate que trabajé el mes pasado y un poco de vinagre con ajo y romero que preparo, que tira de espaldas.
> 
> Antes de localizar los canónigos ecológicos por esa zona, solía coger berros de las regueras, que es más o menos igual.
> 
> Saludos. Miguel.


Que lo disfruteis a gusto. Yo espero unos buenos huevos fritos con morcilla (estoy en mi tierra)
Vamos, esto parece más un blog de gastronomía (de la buena y popular) que de embalses

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Que lo disfruteis a gusto. Yo espero unos buenos huevos fritos con morcilla (estoy en mi tierra)
> Vamos, esto parece más un blog de gastronomía (de la buena y popular) que de embalses


De todo tiene que haber.
A mí la morcilla no me gusta. Pero también tengo unos huevos fritos con unos pimientos de La Vera también. Para mis hijos un poco de carne roja. Yo, a pesar de que el médico me ha dado los resultados de los análisis y están perfectos, prefiero no tentar a la suerte.
 Los huevos me los da el chico que me cuida el jardín, tiene unas gallinas que en ésta época no paran de poner y las tiene sueltas en su terreno. La verdad es que sobre todo la yema está buenísima.
 Desde hace tiempo que procuro comprar cosas que sean lo más naturales posibles.
 Yo si estuviera un Burgos no perdonaría un buen lechón asado. Allí se hace como en ningún sitio.
 Después date un paseo para que baje la morcilla, aunque una siesta no viene mal.
Saludos. Miguel

----------

Jonasino (21-mar-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Tengo un nuevo dato. Me ha dicho el distribuidor de Murcia que han tenido unos resultados muy buenos en cultivos de lechugas al aire libre. Un ahorro del 30% de agua respecto a otras sin el producto.
Es un buen resultado, ya que es una plantación al aire libre.

----------


## jajaja6661

[QUOTE=NoRegistrado;136034]No es tan imperceptible. El polímero se queda en el terreno y es acumulativo. Ellos por vender, lo que sea.
Por otra parte, el tener que añadir fungicida también aporta, dependiendo del tipo, métales como el cobre en diversas formas u otros productos que también son contaminantes, sobre todo en agricultura intensiva debido a su característica principal.

El hablar de un jamón 5J es un ejemplo para ver la diferencia, evidentemente no está a alcance de todos. Pero, por ejemplo hay jamones seranos con D.O. Teruel que son maravillosos, frente a los recebos polacos o chinos que inundan los Mercadonas y Lidl en sus ofertas y que no hay quien se los coma. Esos jamones de buna apariencia, baratos y malos como el pescuezo son el equivalente a vuestras frutas y verduras. Muy bonitas en apariencia, pero no valen para nada.
Venta por la vista, por dentro...nada, ni sabor ni nada.

Saludos. Miguel.J1886 Spanish MSDS Integrate (1).pdfINTEGRATE.pdf

En la hoja de seguridad en la pagina 4 sección 12 te indica la información del impacto sobre el medio ambiente del producto. También incorporo la ficha técnica actual.

Un saludo.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Muy bien, pues hala venga. Pablo Velasco a usar surfactante en su terreno. Así le hace falta menos agua, y su cultivo será rentable para utilizar agua desalada.

No hay mal que por bien no venga.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Mira que bien, ya se puede registrar la gente...


Saludos. Miguel

----------

